# JSF --- Reihenfolge der Ausgabe



## bronks (8. Jun 2010)

Hi!

Hab ein Rätsel: 

Folgener JSF-Code

```
<f:view>
    <h:dataTable  value= "#{indexBean.buechertabelle}" var="buch">
        <h:column>
            <f:facet name="header">
                <h:outputText value="Code"/>

                <h:panelGrid columns="1">
                    <h:graphicImage  url="up.gif"/>
                    <h:graphicImage  url="down.gif"/>
                </h:panelGrid>
            </f:facet>

            <h:outputText value="#{buch.code}"/>

        </h:column>
    </h:dataTable>
</f:view>
```

Erzeugt diesen HTML

```
<table>
    <thead>
        <tr>
            <th scope="col"><img src="up.gif" alt="" /><img src="down.gif" alt="" />Code</th>
        </tr>
    </thead>
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>asdf</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
            <td>ttt</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table>
```

Warum werden in Zeile 4 die beiden Images "up.gif" und "down.gif" vor dem Text "Code" ausgegeben und was muß man anstellen, daß diese dahinter ausgegeben werden? Und vorallem: Warum wird das PanelGrid ignoriert?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## gman (8. Jun 2010)

Hi,

meine Vermutung wäre, dass innerhalb von:

[XML]<f:facet name="header">...</f:facet>[/XML]

kein Panel-Grid erlaubt ist oder ignoriert wird. Versuch doch mal erstmal einfach:

[XML]
<f:view>
    <h:dataTable  value= "#{indexBean.buechertabelle}" var="buch">
        <h:column>
            <f:facet name="header">
                <hutputText value="Code"/>
                <h:graphicImage  url="up.gif"/>
                <h:graphicImage  url="down.gif"/>
            </f:facet>

            <hutputText value="#{buch.code}"/>

        </h:column>
    </h:dataTable>
</f:view>
[/XML]


----------



## bronks (8. Jun 2010)

@gman:
Danke, so habe ich es ursprünglich probiert, aber die Ausgabe war auch da vertauscht.

Lösung: Gleich hinter <f:facet> ein <hanelGroup> auf machen, dann sieht es ok aus. Jetzt mache ich noch ein Feintuning mit <f:verbatim> und dann sollte es passen.


----------



## Nogothrim (9. Jun 2010)

das is so ne generelle Regel, alles was sich initial widersetzt wird erstmal in ne hanelGroup gesteckt, hilft öfters


----------

